# Is it worth waiting for AMD Zen?



## vishu_ka (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys i will be building a budget gaming pc.... i will be investing 8-10K in processor. Currently i am not seeing any other option other than FX-6300. What i need to know is i can wait for Q1 2017 so can lowest Zen series model be expected under 10K also if someone can explain that will zen be APU or proc like FX series which dont have integrated GPU??
Thank you


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2016)

Zen FX series processor wont have integrated GPU..
Might be worth waiting for, because the only other option for you would be i3 series and dual cores with 4 threads are still strong but no one knows for how long..


----------



## vishu_ka (Sep 28, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Zen FX series processor wont have integrated GPU..
> Might be worth waiting for, because the only other option for you would be i3 series and dual cores with 4 threads are still strong but no one knows for how long..



Hey will ZEN have upgraded FX series?? i mean will we see a FX 6400 or 6500??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 28, 2016)

Anything about AMD ZEN based laptops???


----------

